# Shelving



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

I am sure that some of you have done this before, but I haven't, so I did. I had to get my trains off of the floor, so I cut a piece of plywood, 4x8, into 8 lengths and grooved them for track, saved about 300.00. The eight pieces gave me 64 feet of shelving. Bob.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a good idea. The only problem I have with shelving is: it seems no matter how much I install, I always wish I had more.


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, that is happening to me already. I am installing 64 feet and it looks like I will fill that up. These 1/32 cars and locos are long. Oh well, I know how to do it now. Bob.


----------

